# Do Not Post the Jet Powered Beetle



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Your search for *jet beetle* returned 22 results.
We have all seen it, We know it has a jet engine. Yes it is faster then our combustion powered beetles.
PLEASE DO NOT POST IT ANYMORE. 
thank you,
the management.


_Modified by bugasm99 at 9:32 AM 12-28-2007_


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Do Not Post the Jet Powered Beetle (bugasm99)*

STICKY!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Do Not Post the Jet Powered Beetle (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_STICKY!

x 12.5 trillion


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Do Not Post the Jet Powered Beetle (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
x 12.5 trillion

x Eleventy Billion!


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Do Not Post the Jet Powered Beetle (SomeMacGuy)*

Thank you. I am sooooooooo sick and tired of seeing that!


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Do Not Post the Jet Powered Beetle (2002turboS)*

heh... hey guys.... feel free to link to this pic whenever that damn post rears its ugly head again (and you _know_ it will)


----------



## jsw5620 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Do Not Post the Jet Powered Beetle (JimmyD)*

I am sure that the people that have reposted it hadn't seen it yet. They weren't as cool as you guys and saw it when it first surfaced. Instead of bitching and trying to make people feel like idiots, why not just ignore the damn posts about it? You knew what it was from the title, so why waste time ranting about it? Have a







and chill out!


----------



## turboS_Trey (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Do Not Post the Jet Powered Beetle (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_
x Eleventy Billion!


X6541212454103156151315463412134851354164136581351438435131854351843154138543513585431513548351543548435415434854354343543541354354516843163854384131345435213843851468796413484687854651368485828525852474158/52969655852147414741485852523986584.96985748597861255 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Do Not Post the Jet Powered Beetle (jsw5620)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsw5620* »_I am sure that the people that have reposted it hadn't seen it yet.

You are correct. I am sure that for the people who post it here it is the first time they saw it and they want to share with us. The issue becomes that the past 8 or 9 people who have posted it in this forum were not Beetle owners. They are members from other parts of the vortex who have no other reason to be in the New Beetle forum other then to post this "jet beetle" and tell us how much faster it is then the beetle's that we own.
I am not b!tching about people posting it, but rather posting a thread to let them know that we saw it six months ago when it was first displayed and every week since that time. We do not need to see it again unless something has changed or their is added information that will help to increase our awareness and knowledge.
to put this in perspective. It would be the same as me travelling over to the corrado forums and posting about Eric's mid engine turbo corrado. At first thought, this seems like a very interesting and innovative machine. But how about the second time it is posted, or the third, or how about 6 months later, after everyone has already seen the car. 
After a while it just becomes redundant. Plain and simple.
I am a very happy person, and have plenty of







both with and without the


----------



## GaryR53 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Do Not Post the Jet Powered Beetle (bugasm99)*

Must be a real ***** cornering on wet pavement.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

no more no more no more.................evAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Do Not Post the Jet Powered Beetle (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
You are correct. I am sure that for the people who post it here it is the first time they saw it and they want to share with us.
The issue becomes that the past 8 or 9 people who have posted it in this forum were not Beetle owners. They are members
from other parts of the vortex who have no other reason to be in the New Beetle forum other then to post this "jet beetle" and
tell us how much faster it is then the beetle's that we own.
I am not b!tching about people posting it, but rather posting
a thread to let them know that we saw it six months ago when it was first displayed and every week since that time. We do not
need to see it again unless something has changed or their is added information that will help to increase our awareness and 
knowledge.
to put this in perspective. It would be the same as me travelling over to the corrado forums and posting about Eric's mid engine
turbo corrado. At first thought, this seems like a very interesting and innovative machine. But how about the second time it is
posted, or the third, or how about 6 months later, after everyone has already seen the car. 
After a while it just becomes redundant. Plain and simple.
I am a very happy person, and have plenty of







both with and without the










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My sentiments EXACTLY! I'm not hating on anyone.... I actually think it's funny in a way.... _very annoying_... but funny. 
That's why I created that picture I posted above. It's meant in good fun.... but it's also meant to drive the point home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I just have to reiterate what bugasm99 said above because I've seen it too... and the regulars have seen it.... 
People log into this NB forum with good intentions to show us this jet-bug and they don't really look at our forum at all to notice
that it's already a thread on the front page like 3 times!!! (YES, this has happened!) 
It's just to the point where it's like getting those annoying pop-up windows when spy-ware gets into your system! heh.








This forum needs "Anti-Jet-Car-Pop-Up-Thread-Software" installed!









_PS, heh... this serves as good bump up to thwart future Jet Car postings!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







_


_Modified by JimmyD at 10:37 AM 8-16-2006_


----------



## jsw5620 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Do Not Post the Jet Powered Beetle (JimmyD)*

I feel the same way as bugasm99. I didn't mean to flame anyone, just saying don't let it bother you, rather just ignore them. 
Bump up for the ban! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Do Not Post the Jet Powered Beetle (jsw5620)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsw5620* »_I feel the same way as bugasm99. I didn't mean to flame anyone, just saying don't let it bother you, rather just ignore them. 
Bump up for the ban! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









It's all good


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Do Not Post the Jet Powered Beetle (JimmyD)*


----------



## joe13472000 (Jul 19, 2004)

And I was just getting ready to let everyone know that the latest issue of Popular Science has a brief article (and a photo) on the Rocket Powered New Beetle. Just checked the Popular Science web site and nothing from the current issue is posted yet - so I'll just wait till next week and start a new rocket beetle thread with the popsci photos and details since everyone seems to think that we can't get enough rocket beetle news


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (joe13472000)*

Amen to all the above... enough already...








Now... let's start a new internet-based urban legend about a JATO-equipped NB missing a turn and crashing into the side of a cliff in Arizona...





















maybe Mythbusters will rehash it next year...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Boogety Boogety)*

up... like a rocket.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

this needs a little JATO bumpage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*








*more JATO bumpage!
For those who think we're over-reacting, here are the reasons we're tired of this jet bug!.....*
1350hp jet turbine Beetle
******jet powered bug!!!!!! you have to see this!!!*******
Has anyone seen a beetle like this?????? Jet powered...
Jet powered MK IV Beetle LOL
Jet Powered Beetle! 
ROCKET POWERED BEETLE! STREET LEGAL...
Street-Legal Jet Powered VW New Beetle
Jet Powered Beetle Street Legal>.>
Rocket Powered Beetle
Jet Power!! No kidding







By the way, those are just the posts about the jet bug in the NB forums! It's all over other Vortex forums too.... 
So why would people think that the NB forums wouldn't have seen this yet?!?!?!?!?















Oh well. It's almost fun at this point.... annoying, but fun.











_Modified by JimmyD at 1:53 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

Like our very own lumber thread/enzodude/Saturn chick. But more annoying.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (13minutes)*

since it was on letterman... better warn the newbs.


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

better go warn the vw lounge too. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2798798


----------



## 00gls_on8teens (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (mrreet)*

I apologize in advance.
http://www.picgames.com/forum/...4kDXg


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (00gls_on8teens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00gls_on8teens* »_
http://www.picgames.com/forum/...4kDXg 


go away just friggen go away


----------



## 00gls_on8teens (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (mrreet)*








BUMP for the just cause of banning the jet powered beetle!!!!!!!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

back from the dead... for a good reason.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

still not a sticky?


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Guess we'll just have to keep bumpin it.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (13minutes)*

heres a bump to keep bugasm from developing a brain anurism. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

Here a TTT before someone post that POS again


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

gracias


----------



## HID DUbber (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

can i order this in a sticky ?


----------



## ach60 (Aug 11, 2005)

bump


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

what theres a jet powered beetle ? lol ROFLMAO (just kidding i quadruple this notion)


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

Remember, Remember, the Fifth of November..
/Guy Fawkes Day bump


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (13minutes)*


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

for the holidays ....


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

BUMP! Can the mod please make this a sticky?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

OMG WTF is the jet powered Beetle? I've never seen it posted here, the car lounge, the VW lounge, the aviation and space section, embedded on my myspace profile comments, emailed from my Beetle owning sister, or had the url emailed to me by a customer.







J/K


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

dieeee jet beetle dieee


----------



## Andrew Robot (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

up ya go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Andrew Robot)*

i'll post here rather then bump the other thread in question, but it seems as if that thing never dies.
as a bonus, here is the winning story of the 1995 Darwin Award...
The Arizona Highway Patrol were mystified when they came upon a pile of smoldering wreckage embedded in the side of a cliff rising above the road at the apex of a curve. The metal debris resembled the site of an airplane crash, but it turned out to be the vaporized remains of an automobile. The make of the vehicle was unidentifiable at the scene.
The folks in the lab finally figured out what it was, and pieced together the events that led up to its demise.
It seems that a former Air Force sergeant had somehow got hold of a JATO (Jet Assisted Take-Off) unit. JATO units are solid fuel rockets used to give heavy military transport airplanes an extra push for take-off from short airfields.
Dried desert lakebeds are the location of choice for breaking the world ground vehicle speed record. The sergeant took the JATO unit into the Arizona desert and found a long, straight stretch of road. He attached the JATO unit to his car, jumped in, accelerated to a high speed, and fired off the rocket.
The facts, as best as could be determined, are as follows:
The operator was driving a 1967 Chevy Impala. He ignited the JATO unit approximately 3.9 miles from the crash site. This was established by the location of a prominently scorched and melted strip of asphalt. The vehicle quickly reached a speed of between 250 and 300 mph and continued at that speed, under full power, for an additional 20-25 seconds. The soon-to-be pilot experienced G-forces usually reserved for dog-fighting F-14 jocks under full afterburners.
The Chevy remained on the straight highway for approximately 2.6 miles (15-20 seconds) before the driver applied the brakes, completely melting them, blowing the tires, and leaving thick rubber marks on the road surface. The vehicle then became airborne for an additional 1.3 miles, impacted the cliff face at a height of 125 feet, and left a blackened crater 3 feet deep in the rock.
Most of the driver's remains were not recovered; however, small fragments of bone, teeth, and hair were extracted from the crater, and fingernail and bone shards were removed from a piece of debris believed to be a portion of the steering wheel.
Ironically a still-legible bumper sticker was found, reading
"How do you like my driving? Dial 1-800-EAT-****." 


_Modified by bugasm99 at 11:50 AM 4-9-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_Ironically a still-legible bumper sticker was found, reading "How do you like my driving? Dial 1-800-EAT-****." 

LOL!


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

next time do it to a honda, not a 67' Impala.


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (NBSport)*

i am quite sure that 90% of that JATO story is exaggeration/myth


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
Most of the driver's remains were not recovered; however, small fragments of bone, teeth, and hair were extracted from the crater, and fingernail and bone shards were removed from a piece of debris believed to be a portion of the steering wheel.
Ironically a still-legible bumper sticker was found, reading
"How do you like my driving? Dial 1-800-EAT-****." 

_Modified by bugasm99 at 11:50 AM 4-9-2007_

I i was to ever commit suicide, that is how it would be done


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (MattP)*


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

I'm bumpin' 50.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (SB_Beetle)*

this must be bumped


----------



## gilliganII (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

HEY!!!!! that guy worked really hard to create a car that would soon drive people bat **** crazy from being forced to look at it over and over again. lets show some respect.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (gilliganII)*

well we have deff looked at it over and over again and are tired of it. it was cool like 3 years. but its old now!


----------



## dbrasco4E (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (00gls_on8teens)*

i've actually never heard of this before. so i guess i'm one of those NEWBS you speak of...lol
does this thing actually drive??


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (dbrasco4E)*

I HATE this car


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (dbrasco4E)*

Well, it's apparent that this thread needed to get bumped again.


----------

